# Dance for Orchestra



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's a MIDI of my Dance for Orchestra in D minor. I had originally titled it "Russian Dance" but later changed my mind because some parts don't sound very Russian to me. It's in ABA form, with a final theme tagged onto the end. Hope you enjoy. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

That does sound very good - nice manipulation of themes. Also chromaticism is really cleverly done.
One gripe though: why are trumpets never used for anything but loudness? The only point where the trumpets get some decent tune is at 30, where they have a 2 bar soli. Indeed, the brass as a whole seem at risk of going to sleep in some of the rests they have...
But that's only a minor point from a non-neutral. Otherwise, it was very good indeed.
You probably could have got away with calling it Russian anyway, it does have that sort of sound to it.


----------

